# Woodshop Pictures #2



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

*Woodshop Pictures #2*


Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station


Plywood rack & Roll-around Shorts Bin


Router from Norm's Plans


Chop saw/radial arm saw station


Wood rack & workbench


Antique Collection


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


Cool shop Rick well organised and super tools looks great.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


Hey guys,
Here are some more pictures of my shop. I am not sure why they are cut off on the right side. Rick


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


Nice setup Rick. I bet it doeasn't always look so neat, does it? It looks like a great workspace.


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


Wow Rick, you've given me some inspiration for my shop. I dream of having a dust collection setup like that.

As for the pictures, what I've found is that LJ likes them to be no more than 640px wide, otherwise they get cut off.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


Thanks guys for all the complliments.

Thanks Jimi C for the information. I might have to revize my pics size.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


Not sure about Photobucket, but I have to post using the 450 pixel size with Webshots when I post here…

By the way, very nice, clean shop you have there!


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


*Nice shop!!!*
Could you post another picture showing a full view of your shorts bin?
By the way turn your horseshoes pointed up so the good luck does not run/fall out. ;-0


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


Nice, clean (looks like it should be easy to keep it that way) and bright. One of the biggest mistakes I made was not to paint the walls and ceiling before I moved in.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


For those that missed the other pics of my shop, go to my home, then hit workshop. Some of the better ones are there.

John Gray: I'll try to post another pics of the roll-around shorts bin, if I can find it!!


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


Great shop, I wish I had that kind of room.


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


Very nice Rick!


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


WOW Rick….can I be buried in your shop?......or at least laid-out there? Very, Very nice. Definately the kind of shop most Lumberjocks only dream of.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


Thanks again guys: I really enjoy working in here. It's such a pleasure when you can get it just the way you want it-or do you?
I went back and re-sized the photos. Now you can see things better. Take another look and tell me if they are any better. I used the wrong pixel size, I think.


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


I noticed one thing missing SAWDUST

Larry


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


great shop ,
well organized .

now let's see some work ?


----------



## Wood_Chuck (Feb 19, 2009)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


Nice job Rick, I liked how you stacked the plywood. Everything is well organized.


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


I agee with Larry, not enough sawdust in here. -) Great looking shop!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


Let's see the sawdust on the next pictures posted.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


Cool looking shop, Rick.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


Thanks guys, for the nice comments. But-- I don't post pixs of my shop when it's dirty. I always clean up after every project, but believe me, I do work in there. I make plenty of sawdust and chips.


----------



## RKW (Dec 17, 2008)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


very nice Rick, clean and organized just the way i like it.


----------



## RackLoon (Jan 23, 2012)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


Yeah, I was searching for some ideas to clean up my shop… you know organize cleanup I guess. This is a good example, thanks for the pics!


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


Hey Rick, these are nice pictures of your shop and farm item collection. Your shop is so clean, I'd be afraid to make something in there for fear it would get some sawdust in the wrong place, but believe me, I'd try anyway. Thanks for sharing these with all of us. You have a very nice man cave!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Dustmite said:


> *Woodshop Pictures #2*
> 
> 
> Planer Stand, belt, & chop saw/radial arm saw station
> ...


Thanks, Don, for the nice comments on the shop….But I always clean it up good after ever project…I don't like tramping around in saw dust and chips…I put all tools away when I'm done to be ready for the next project. That way, I know where they are, and not buried up in stuff….My wife says I'm OCD about the shop…She's right…And yep, it gets plenty dirty…My shop is my "sanctum sanctorum".....


----------

